# Is this cage ok?



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Soon my baby will be moving from his 2.5 gallon "nursey" tank to a "big boy cage" I wanted to do bars so he can climb and have better ventilation...

Does this seem big enough? Suitable?
I thought it was very cute!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alice-Adventure ... OU:US:3160


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Seems a bit small for my taste. Other wise cute! I would look for a large size and make sure the bar spacing is less than 1/4 inches to prevent escaping.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

to me it seems big enough for just one mouse, but every time I've had a barred cage I've had escapes.


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

do you not think HE may get a complex ? :whistle 
unless he's a bit 'limp pawed' so to speak :lol:


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

The bar spacings seem too wide for mice but otherwise seems a good cage for a dwarf hamster


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

looks ok for a single mouse but it looks a pain in the bum to clean as the tubes have holes in there will be a lot of scrubbing and cleaning to do


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I personally think that is too small. My lone male has two of the biggest cages I could find stacked on top of eachother (I know this is a bit overkill but it keeps him entertained!). As he will have no companions I prefer to give him a big cage with lots to climb and play with so he doesn't get bored!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Just come from my local pet store and seen the cage in person. Findings are the bars are too wide for mice even an adult could easily fit through them. Like others have said also seems to be a tad difficult for thorough cleaning.

Although my pet store is stocking one item they do say it is more suitable for lonely dwarf hamster and would not really recommend even for that as they also stock cheaper and more spacious cages. Their thoughts are it is priced at novelty item price rather than functionality.

Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I may just end up going for a bigger tank.

Salad dodger...Lol!


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Pro-pets thanks for your input! You actually seeing the cage in person helps a lot-


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

In my opinion solid sided cages are better for pet mice, as long as they have a decent lid with plenty of ventilation. I think you're in the US? Try Craigslist and eBay or you could buy a big plastic storage box and convert it yourself pretty in expensively.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

My boyfriend ordered this cage for me without me knowing! I gotta say it's even cuter in person. The bars are a little less than 1/4th inch apart, does that sound right for a mouse? Cleaning isn't hard and I only have one mouse so it's really no big deal for me to clean tubes and all of the little parts. He hasn't escaped from it and it's been a few days. His cage is sitting on his free-range "play ground" table so if he did escape there is really no chance he'd go anywhere. I hot glued a 2-inch tall miniature picket fence around it to prevent falls, I picked it up from the craft store. He gets about 2-3 hours of supervised play out on his table a day and hasn't made an escape. This way he still gets the space to explore new things everyday. I also went out and got him a bigger wheel with a stand which he runs on when he comes out, and one of those bird-play grounds which he likes to climb all over. I took the wheel out that came with the cage because it seemed too small after a few days, maybe it would suit a baby hopper mouse who's just learning to wheel. He seems quite happy with this set up and not bored, he doesn't chew on the bars or look for ways out like I've seen other rodents do. Another thing, his water bottle doesn't have a ball- its like a nozzle that is curved in at the end and this thing does not drip at all! It's also completely silent.


----------

